# What's the money like with Grub-Hub?



## scottbomb

Can anyone offer some real-world experience with these guys. I can't seem to find this info. anywhere.


----------



## GoWeHo

From what I know, GrubHub does not employ drivers. It's just an app. The restaurants themselves deliver the orders placed through Grub Hub.


----------



## William1964

If it wasn't for GrubHub there'd be fewer pizzas ordered fewer pizzas delivered.

Because of GrubHub drivers are getting more tips and we don't feel like we're standing there begging waiting for them to pull out an extra buck or two.

It is a good thing


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

On Minneapolis' CL, their ad says $12 hourly guaranteed weekdays, $15 hourly weekends. Not sure if that approximates tips.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

I have been with GrubHub since they kicked off in Columbus mid September. The best thing so far has been the guarantees and floors and bonus opportunities. Basically $10 per hour as long as you accept 75%> orders. This week is the first time I didn't get a floor guarantee because they said I didn't accept orders, which is not true it was probably an app issue. I am moving towards doing grubhub more than the otehr things I do because when it is busy the money is good and when it is slow I can have dual apps running and still make the floor $$.
I do postmates, OrderUP, GrubHub and another restaurant locally ( I used to do an additional restaurant but let that one go) diversify and work smart and you can do really well with delivery less drivingh thyan uber and you get out of the car a lot more to stretch and what not


----------



## Showa50

Only info I have is from another drives pay summary for a days work. 
He got $4.25 per delivery and 50¢ per mile traveled. 
He did 9 deliveries and netted $77, this includes tips. He's a Los Angeles CA driver. 

Kinda meh in my opinion. I'm finding a $10-11 per delivery average is the best one should strive for. And go with the companies that'll best help you get there. Seems like Grubhub and Sidecar Delivery are probably at the bottom of choices.


----------



## ClaudiaDedalus

I was hired in August for GrubHub in Columbus. I can't stand the company. The tech problems alone make it difficult to make the floor minimum ($10/h), ever changing policies also make it difficult to make minimum. Bad communications with restaurants. Now saturated with drivers its almost impossible to even get scheduled for shifts, then when I am scheduled for a shift it seems like shifts are under staffed as new drivers often no call no show. The driver support team is understaffed so if there is a problem with an order, I have often waited 10 to 15 mins on hold. Hold times decrease my pay as I am unable to pick up additional orders and can make me ineligible for floor guarantee. Dispatching system is terrible. I am routinely dispatched across town. There is no compensation from dispatch point to restaurant. For me this is a good 20-25 miles a day that doesn't even count. I have received many parking tickets so I now take the time to find legal parking spaces, often paying to park. I spend average of $60 per week to work for GH. Money was better in the beginning but now hard to break 30 hours at $300, that's less than $250 with expenses. What really bothers me is the lack of driver support. Driver support line provides prescripted answers. The emails go unanswered. There is never resolution to lost pay or any problems. Restaurant owners are upset. Some deliveries are dispatched over an hour late... I never have these problems with PostMates or OrderUp or wedeliver 2you


----------



## Baron VonStudley

saturation with drivers is an understatement. I have not been able to work at all for weeks with grubhub. my flexibility requirement is basically to be able to pick up shifts on the fly or at least 1 day or under and that worked great for weeks i made good floor earnings while double dipping or strategically working different hours different services. I may have to add days to the physical store delivery i do to make money but they have a hard schedule and with my f/t job i need big flexibility


----------



## Showa50

I've heard a few complaints from restaurants about Grubhub. And on more than one occasion I'll be at a restaurant picking up for a different service and the workforce would be complaining about how no one from Grubhub has pickup food yet. 

Apparently Grubhub contracts with a delivery provider that are real flakes.


----------



## rustyweeds

The money is free. 

So far Ive had 0 deliveries and made $70


----------



## PWRUber

Started last week, avg. $10/hr. Columbus OH (Campus/Grandview/Short North).

There's definitely some money to be made, as there are constantly deliveries available during the shifts I've worked. The biggest drawback I've found is that with Columbus being a college town, many of the restaurants and residences allow for street parking only. Given the flexibility GrubHub offers, I'm sure I'll do it occasionally in conjunction w/ Uber, but I don't expect anything more out of this venture than what it is.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

No good. And I can tell you why. I did it briefly after my last real job.

Grubhub doesn't employ its drivers directly, its just a commission based service that takes and allocates orders. Then it goes through another servicer that pays you 3-9$ per delivery plus tips.

The tips are great. The per delivery rate is usually good too. The problem is that most of the restaurant workers hate these services. You take away their tips by being the one being tipped, unless you get a large order over 100 and get a 20, than you really can't afford to tip out the togo server at the restaurant. So they typically get nothing and expect to get nothing, so you sit around at each restaurant waiting for 30-60 minutes for them to prepare your order, dead last and unpaid for your wait time.

You can make close to $20 an hour, however meal rushes are short. You've got only a couple hours of busy time for lunch, and 3-4 hours of busy time for dinner. After gas it equates to about $40 a shift.

Better off delivering pizza for domino's. You at least get minimum wage delivering pizza, plus delivery fees plus tips.


----------



## HansGr.Uber

Thanks Jax, very good info. I had been considering this but I don't know if the wait time is worth it.


----------



## CDuber

I don't see why people are complaining unless your market just sucks. Probably the easiest independent contractor job out there. In vegas I've been making $50-$65 in a 3 hour block consistently.


----------



## Larima

I recently transfered to the Los Angeles market. It hasn't been too bad. I did $85 on Wednesday for 4 hours of work.


----------



## Hope_Solo

Do we really need those insulated delivery bags to keep the food warm??


----------



## PointA2B

Larima said:


> I recently transfered to the Los Angeles market. It hasn't been too bad. I did $85 on Wednesday for 4 hours of work.


What did your pay summary reflect? This was my first time ever on GH. Not quite sure how I got a 60% acceptance rating, 80% for sure bit not 60. Worst still I'm not sure how they payout is calculated by looking at their numbers. $18 tip and mileage doesn't seem to be factured into the equation unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Larima

PointA2B said:


> What did your pay summary reflect? This was my first time ever on GH. Not quite sure how I got a 60% acceptance rating, 80% for sure bit not 60. Worst still I'm not sure how they payout is calculated by looking at their numbers. $18 tip and mileage doesn't seem to be factured into the equation unless I'm missing something.


Tap the arrow by the date to see what orders you missed. Sometimes when I accept an order and I'm driving to the restaurant , I will get another order for the same restaurant on my way there. If my radio is too loud, I will miss it or if I need to focus on the road to avoid an accident ,I can't click fast enough to accept it.


----------



## Larima

A little advice, GrubHub is shady. Always take a screenshot of your schedule BEFORE you start your shift. I can't tell how many times they will tell me I wasn't scheduled and try to not pay me, or once I complete a shift, it magically disappears. I even take screenshot of my deliveries.


----------



## ADefaultUser

PointA2B said:


> What did your pay summary reflect? This was my first time ever on GH. Not quite sure how I got a 60% acceptance rating, 80% for sure bit not 60. Worst still I'm not sure how they payout is calculated by looking at their numbers. $18 tip and mileage doesn't seem to be factured into the equation unless I'm missing something.


That looks about right. Seems like your market pays $3/pickup + $.50/mile. You only get paid for the distance between the restaurant and the customer, not between you and the restaurant.

You're averaging almost $10/job, which is about right for GH. The trick is figuring out how to average 2 jobs/hour, not 1.


----------



## weibo

ADefaultUser said:


> That looks about right. Seems like your market pays $3/pickup + $.50/mile. You only get paid for the distance between the restaurant and the customer, not between you and the restaurant.
> 
> You're averaging almost $10/job, which is about right for GH. The trick is figuring out how to average 2 jobs/hour, not 1.


Spot on!!!!!

IF & WHEN GH decided a to cover the trip TO the restaurant, THEN I would consider joining GH.

You ARE getting ripped when GH doesn't cover that trip travel expense. Conceivably, you might travel 10 or more miles per shift & unless you have a Prius, that gas cost can really hit you when you have < 2 trips/hour


----------



## charmer37

CDuber said:


> I don't see why people are complaining unless your market just sucks. Probably the easiest independent contractor job out there. In vegas I've been making $50-$65 in a 3 hour block consistently.


 Grubhub is consistent in my market, If I work a 3 hour block I make $50 to $60 easily , When I sign up for another dinner block I made even more money, You can't beat the guarantees, I once signed up for a 6 hour block and only had 1 delivery and made decent money just for being logged in, Every market is different.


----------



## Woohaa

Larima said:


> A little advice, GrubHub is shady. Always take a screenshot of your schedule BEFORE you start your shift. I can't tell how many times they will tell me I wasn't scheduled and try to not pay me, or once I complete a shift, it magically disappears. I even take screenshot of my deliveries.


Thanks for the advice! I've started to do that myself. Is the LA market still poppin'?


----------



## ram130

Anyone knows the hourly guarantees for Florida?



weibo said:


> Spot on!!!!!
> 
> IF & WHEN GH decided a to cover the trip TO the restaurant, THEN I would consider joining GH.
> 
> You ARE getting ripped when GH doesn't cover that trip travel expense. Conceivably, you might travel 10 or more miles per shift & unless you have a Prius, that gas cost can really hit you when you have < 2 trips/hour


Yeah tell that to UberEats, DoorDash, Postmates ...They all don't pay for the trip to the restaurant.


----------



## William1964

The best day I've had with GrubHub using the app during a schedule block was $104. Second best was $84. Yesterday was the third best at $72.20.

29 blocks that I've worked I average $49.83 a day. For about two and a half 3 hours I usually stay a half hour hour late to keep my daily average up and my bank account full


----------



## ChefUber

GoWeHo said:


> From what I know, GrubHub does not employ drivers. It's just an app. The restaurants themselves deliver the orders placed through Grub Hub.


They do have drivers. I work at a restaurant that uses grub hub. They have drivers like Ubereats.


----------



## Irishjohn831

It’s green, has pictures of presidents, numbers and words


----------

